# Ace-031 Dosage



## Ravager (Jun 5, 2011)

So what types of dosages are being used here?


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm gonna run it at 1mg per week and see how it goes for 3 weeks


----------



## GMO (Jun 5, 2011)

Delawerebadboy said:


> I'm gonna run it at 1mg per week and see how it goes for 3 weeks




Keep us in the loop...Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jun 5, 2011)

Will do


----------



## Robert3755 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm insanely interested in this stuff now that EP its carrying it, anyone been able to find any logs yet?


----------



## MattAUS (Aug 28, 2011)

Has anyone tried this as yet ? 

Any advice and timing from guys that have done it would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 29, 2011)

I would like to see logs


----------

